# Cherry Time



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Got a call this morning about a Cherry Tree. The temp outside was above zero so it was a go. This one was standing but showing signs of dying out on top. Pretty easy access and easy to drop. Should make some nice lumber.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW.....AND I get the first comment.....WOW!!! CONGRATS!!!

Cant wait on the cutting pics.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

You have some outstanding cherry there :yes:


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice cherry log. Gary


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't understand how anyone picked cherries from a tree like that without a bucket truck.
Generally a cherry tree is topped off and let to spread out wide by prunning.

A beauty for straight grained boards, Allen.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks. Mostly, it was just fun to get out and do the work. A little cold but it was worth it. Can't wait to saw it up. Got some nice logs coming up. 2 real nice walnuts ( a 25" and a 32" diameter), a monster white oak (40" diameter), and supposedly a batch of 10 cherry logs. The next couple of months should be interesting.


----------



## pacman1994 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Picking cherries*



Da Aardvark said:


> I don't understand how anyone picked cherries from a tree like that without a bucket truck.
> Generally a cherry tree is topped off and let to spread out wide by prunning.
> 
> A beauty for straight grained boards, Allen.


For the longest time, I thought that too, but those trees dont produce the fruits that we eat. The ones that bear the fruit are more like apple trees or apricots and the like. Short stumpy, and rarely breach the 18'' diameter.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Pac
Imagine that is true and the fruit types might even be grafts.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

pacman1994 said:


> For the longest time, I thought that too, but those trees dont produce the fruits that we eat. The ones that bear the fruit are more like apple trees or apricots and the like. Short stumpy, and rarely breach the 18'' diameter.


They also have white/gray bark more similar to a birch, whereas the wild black cherry has dark, flaky bark. Easy to tell domestic from wild at a glance.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Pop one of those wild black cherries in your mouth and you'll know for sure! Gary


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

HomeBody said:


> Pop one of those wild black cherries in your mouth and you'll know for sure! Gary


:no: :icon_redface:  :tooth: 

Maybe not even in that particular order :laughing:


----------

